# Worried



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

We brought our 3 new chicks home yesterday. We've had chickens for a year, but never newborns. I have them in the garage in a big Rubbermaid tote. Pine shavings, food, water, 250 watt red bulb suspended above them. With the garage doors closed, it hovers between 88-95 degrees. I'm like a paranoid New mama. Checking on them constantly. Checked before bed at 11:30pm, then 2am, then just now at 6am. 
I'm worried they aren't warm enough but they arent screaming, just sleeping together, hanging out. But I still worry.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I bet theyl be fine!! Mine have been at 90 degrees on the hit end of the brooder and 65 degrees on the other end! There now 5 weeks old and doing great. Like they've said in here if there huddled together constantly ofcourse u know there cold but if you hear happy chirps and there scattered out eating and drinking there fine!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh the fun of babies!!! Yes, we used to do the same Audra. Up at all hours checking on ours. If the hubby was gone, they were inside with me! Next to the bed so I could check on them all night long if I wanted.  Besides, what could be more relaxing than a sleeping chick on your chest at bed time! NO, I wasn't spoiling them.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Just like being a human mama, you will know how they are doing based on their sounds. Happy cheeps, scared cheeps, cold and hungry cheeps, help me, my leg is trapped in the fencing cheeps. I love the cheeping!!!!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Your just a chickie momma. We've all been there. Sounds like your set up is fine. Little secret. Even after you've done this a few times, you'll always worry just a bit. It can't be helped  It's a momma's job to worry about her chicks.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep, your mom instincts are kicking in. Every time I get a new chick, or any animal. I can't sleep or wake up in the middle of the night just to check on them. Always to find them peacefully sleeping.


----------

